# Cant Send a PM



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Received a PM from a fellow TT forum guy and I do not seem to be able to reply am I doing something wrong?

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't see any reason why. 
You do realise the PM stays in outbox until recipient has read it.
PM me.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there! When you say that you're not able to reply, are you not able to send your reply? Is there no reply box at all? Or, are you just not seeing what you've written after you'd sent it? If this is the case, you can just check your sent messages to make sure that your reply is there. It's like Hoggy said, the message will stay in your outbox until it's been read.

Hope that helps to clarify!

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

There is no reply option.

Says I cant compose a message


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

I am not authorized it says


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Cee Apple said:


> I am not authorized it says


Hi, I have re-registered you again, try now.
Hoggy.


----------



## RYTT225 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Can't see any reason why.
> You do realise the PM stays in outbox until recipient has read it.
> PM me.
> Hoggy.


This is awkward, Ive sent 4 pms to someone as each of the previous ones stayed in "outbox" so i thought they weren't sending :lol:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL! Oops! Well, nothing wrong with being thorough!  Let us know if you have any other questions.

Cheers,

Erik


----------

